# Small Oil Leak



## RosevilleWgn (Dec 12, 2009)

I was on the way in to work to get a head start on the week, when my A/C kicked on, blowing whitish cloud of oil in my face. I stopped the car, and checked the engine bay to find it very lightly "steaming" oil up from the bottom somewhere.
Went to the dealer (Service is closed Sundays Ugh) and when I left a few minutes later, there was a small drop of oil on the ground. Checked the dipstick, and it appears it's barely coating the bottom of the orange part of the stick.
My question is, based on the fact that it somehow got sucked into the A/C system, where might the oil be?


----------



## RosevilleWgn (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Small Oil Leak (RosevilleWgn)*

Took the engine cowling off, and it appears there is a valve cover leak on the left bank, towards the inside. There was clean oil visable on there, but that doesn't take into account why there would be drops of oil on the ground as well.
All I have to say is that this better be covered under the "Any part touched by oil" clause in my warranty from the used car dealer.


----------



## Schrottplatzer (Jun 13, 2009)

Oil can not make it's way into the AC system (I got an A in Automotive Heating and Air Conditioning college class). HOWEVER, there is indeed an oil in the refrigerant meant to help lubricate the system. If your AC compressor is going that MIGHT cause the problem. More likely a bit of smoke made it's way over the rain tray into you ventilation system. Don't worry about cross contamination between AC and engine.


----------

